
“Some Puzzles for Libertarians”, Treated as Writing Prompts for Short Stories - rayalez
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/02/21/current-affairs-some-puzzles-for-libertarians-treated-as-writing-prompts-for-short-stories/
======
saundby
I can't help but wish we'd seen where the rapping Alexander Hamilton's
thoughts were going.

But of course I'd think that, having been a wobbler on the Firewood Test. ;)

